# Immer Probleme bei Steam Downloads



## vin vom Dorf (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich immer Probleme, wenn ich etwas über Steam runterladen will. Das neuste Beispiel ist die Demo von Empire: Total War.
Gestern abend hab ich die angefangen zu laden bei ungefähr 25% bin ich ins Bett. (Dafür hat der schon 3 Stunden gebraucht). Ich habe den Rechner über Nacht laufen lassen und heute morgen steht dort "Download wird gestartet".

Ich denke mir so WTF und nach ner Zeit fängt er denn wieder bei 1% (!!!) an zu laden. 
Bei der LEft 4 Dead Demo hatte ich dieselben Probleme. 
Ich mag schon gar nicht mehr bei Steam runterladen, aber leider gibts die Demo ja nur dort 

Bei den Einstellungen ist auch alles richtig, also meine Download Area und meine Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit.

Mein Internet ist UMTS von Vodafone, damit erreiche ich normalerweise so Geschwindigkeiten von DSL 2k - 3k!

Was hat Steam für ein Problem??
 Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen, danke!

MfG
Vin


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

ich habe auch gleiche Probleme wie deine.
Ursache gefunden Steam Server ist oft überlast, sodass Verbindungabbrüche passiert.

Und ich kann nur Lost Planet in Müll schmeißen, ohne einmal zu spielen.
Seither meiden ich Spiele, die mit Steam arbeiten.
So blöd, dass ich paar Spiele, die mir gefällt, nicht zocken kann.
Ich bin gegen Games, die Internet vorausgesetzt.


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Februar 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass es an Steam selbst liegt - schließlich klappt es bei tausenden anderen, inklusive mir, problemlos...

Hast du denn mit deinem UMTS eine stabile Verbindung? Abbrüche, etc?


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Februar 2009)

Naja, von alles anderen Servern kann ich problemlos runterladen, hab nur ganz selten mal CRC fehler in Dateien und ansonsten kann ich völlig problemlos downloaden mit meinem UMTS, also keine Verbindungsabbrüche.

Das es an der Überlastung von Steam liegt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, da es wie gesagt bei anderen zum gleichen Zeitpunkt problemlos und schneller geht.

Jetzt lad ich ja grad die Demo von Empire: Total War wieder, und ich lad mit ganzen 5 - 8 kbit/s (!!) Und das ist ganz oft so bei Steam Downloads.
Das kann doch nich sein?!

Wenn ich jetzt aber zB von einem Chip-Server oder so lad, oder von PCGH, denn hab ich meine ganz normale Geschwindigkeit von ~ 250 kbit/s...


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Februar 2009)

Das liegt daran das Steam seid gestern total überlastet ist!
DoW II ist gestern erschienen, und ich lade auch schon seid 24h das eine update dafür runter -.-!


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Februar 2009)

Aber das erklärt doch nicht, das ich das IMMER habe wenn ich bei Steam was downloade, und das er nach einiger Zeit wieder von vorne anfängt oder?!

Vorhin war ich bei 35% bei der Demo, jetzt hab ich ne Weile gezockt und jetzt zeigt er mit auf einmal 21%


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

das kommt,dass Server überlastet ist und beginnt Download neu.
Das finde ich echt schei ße


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir wurde noch nie der Download zurückgesetzt. Der macht bei mir immer brav da weiter, wo er war... Auch bei noch so vollen Servern.


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

Das passiert bei mir zu oft mit Steam, Neustart von Download 

Mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen


----------



## Equilibrium (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme mit downloads von Steam.
Wenn er mal abgebrochen hat, dann hat er auch dort wieder angefangen.

Es kann natürlich sein, dass Deine UMTS-Leitung es einfach nicht packt.


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

Wie kann passiert bei mir mit DSL?


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Februar 2009)

Das es am UMTS liegt kann eig auch nich sein, da ALLE anderen Downloads von normalen Servern genauso problemlos funktionieren wie bei DSL.

Bzw. Steam ist in dem Punkt sehr schlecht programmiert.



Edit: Jetzt hab musste ich grade mal Steam beenden weil ich neustarten musste, er war immerhin schon bei 50% jetzt fängt er wieder von vorne an!!! Warum?? Das liegt doch nicht an der Internetverbindung?!


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

@ vin vom Dorf

Exakt- Steam ist nur Schrott aus Nullen und Einser

Und es liegt auch nicht UMTS, momentan benutzt ich E-Plus UMTS USb stick.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Februar 2009)

Das liegt einfach an Steam 
warte doch einfach 1 oder 2 tage.
Hast du dir mal die Auslastung der Server angeschaut?
Ich komme zurzeit noch nicht mal in Steam rein


----------



## KennyKiller (21. Februar 2009)

JA es ist einfach do dass zurzeit Steam einfach nur überlastest ist manchmal hab ich gerademal 10kb/s an guten Tagen 70kb/s


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

haha zu wenig nur 10 Kb/s und max nur 70 Kb/s. zu mau

Filebase.to und rapidshare.to und usw ist schneller als Steam


----------



## Snowhack (11. Oktober 2019)

Mal schauen ob ich hier noch eine Antwort bekomme letzter Eintrag ist ja vom 21.02.2009  


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAttk2tTOyA

das Problem hab ich bei allen Laufwerken obwohl noch einige 100GB frei sind. 

bei jedem Spiel egal ob 40GB oder auch nur 4GB Größe 

hat jemand damit Erfahrung und eine Lösung ?


----------



## Timerle (22. Oktober 2019)

Probier mal 

insufficient hard disk space steam - Google-Suche


----------

